# Down to two choices 1911, XD .45



## LoneStar (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm down to two picks, but having trouble deciding between the them. 

Springfield Armory XD .45 ACP 4in
1911 .45 ACP 
For the 1911, I'm looking at a lower-end model such as a Springfield Armory Mil-Spec (because I do have some minimal standards such as flared ejection port, polished feed ramp, dove-tail sights, etc), but really am open to any similar 1911. Reason being I'm more of a DIY kind of person and would love to do some work on the pistol myself, so I don't really want all the work to be done already :smt083

While I'm not specifically looking for a CCW handgun, I would like that to be an option, which is why I'm looking for a 4in model. The primary purpose will be for the bumps in the night, and range practice, possibly later CCW. I just don't really want to have to buy an entirely new pistol for CCW.

I'm a huge fan of the 1911, and love the potential of the platform for my own customization, but the price of the XD is really what is making me consider it. I've got no personal experience with the XD which is why I'm posting here.

So what it's looking like to me is:
1911 Pros - Customization, Conceal-ability (Because of the slimmer grip)
1911 Cons - Price
XD Pros - Price, Reliability
XD Cons - Frame (I've never shot a polymer pistol, but I'm assuming the muzzle flip/recoil is worse than a steel framed 1911), Trigger

I'm not really concerned with capacity, the single stack 1911 is fine with me, in fact if the XD came in single stack I'd probably get that instead.

So am I way off base? Or which would you go with?

Also, just so you know, I can't seem to find a rental in my area to test the XD, they have the XD(m) .40S&W 3.8in, but I don't think that would be a very similar test weapon.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I say get the XD. I'm a 1911 fan, but there's not a whole lot to be disired in the GI/Milspec models, and after customizing to your liking... you'd end up way ahead of the game, if you only sprung a couple hundred more off the bat, and got a Springfield Loaded model, which would come with alot of the more popular features.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a traditionalist so i go 1911. If your hands on go to the STI web site. They wil sell you a kit that you can tinker with. They are a reputable company, and their kit prices are affortable.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, actually I found some other articles after posting this that pretty much say the same about base models with lots of work typically don't hold any sort of respective value unless done by one of the big names, which makes sense.

In that light, I started looking at a Tarus PT19111, and the SA Loaded, the only thing I don't really like that both are 5" models. Both are still fairly basic, and not too pricey but already have most of the work done without me taking the risk of bricking it by messing it up myself. Although, some day I would still love to build one myself, that will have to be a project for later in life, and not done on the one pistol I will rely on.

So, it looks like it's going to come down to deciding on
1.) full size, decently basic 1911 (PT1911, or Loaded)
2.) The XD for now, while I save up for a smaller, or possibly slightly more upscale 1911


Either way I'm going to get a 1911 some day, It's just a matter of if it will be sooner or later.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

my vote is the FNH FNP-45

from previous history and polls on this site - the exposed hammer, the thumb safety - the polymer grip - the high capacity - and SS slide all added up to two or three guns and the most to fit that poll
was the FNP-45


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is a hard choice to make.
I still have a 1911, and sold my XD45 because the cost of 45acp is so prohibitive. I don't shoot the 1911 either, but I can't seem to make myself sell it.

I had a buyer for the XD and at a good price so I sold it. The XD45 is a great gun so buying it is no loss, The 1911 is for me a shooting treat. When I could afford to shoot 45acp on days that I wanted something special I would take my 1911 and one box of ammo for it. 

To me there are 1911s, Semi Autos, and Revolvers. Even the cheapest 1911 are smoother shooters that the most tuned Semi Auto. Again that is for me and how I feel when shooting these guns.

I guess all that would put my vote on the 1911. It would seem. But if what you are looking for is a gun to shoot my vote would be the XD.
I love both guns. But shot the XD when I went to the range with 45acp. For a shooting treat I took the 1911.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

It looks to me like what you really want is a 1911, so that's what you should get. Go ahead and get a base model, and modify if as much as you want. Is this a gun that you want to have forever, or one you want to work on and then sell. If it's one you want to keep who cares if your resale value isn't quite what it should be, as long as you are getting out of the gun and work what you put into it? I also don't suggest the Xd because it looks like a substitute for what you really want. When it comes to handguns, don't settle, get what you want. If you decide to CC down the road, save up and get a subcompact keltec or something cheap but reliable. Good luck on your search!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree, it seems YOU want the 1911, enjoy.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you are willing to go with a "Loaded" model from Springfield, why not just get the 4" Loaded Champion and call it a day? Many people carry a 5" 1911 regularly and it can be concealed as long as you're willing to dress around the gun. The bbl. length isn't really the problem unless you are shorter and just physically can't draw the gun as your hand is in your armpit before you clear the holster. The "problem" is the grip and nice 20-25 degree holster cant will make that easier to conceal.

I prefer the 5" as it has the best track record for reliability when compared to the other sizes, each reduction in size 5" to 4", 4" to 3" etc *CAN *introduce reliability issues. I don't like the bushing-less barrels in 1911s as they add the requirement of an extra tool, be it a collar device, a small metal rod, a paperclip etc. and I don't want to have to fuss with that.


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

If you seriously plan to use this gun for CC and self-defense I would advise against a pistol that you plan to "tinker" with. You may be entirely competent and reliability might not even be the issue. The prosecuting attorney and the jury might be the issue. 

If you're looking for a self-defense gun, and this is your first gun, get the XD. Then save up for a hobby gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get the Mil-spec and be happy. The XD is not one to mokey with.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

This Springfield Loaded Champion is a great shooter and not too hard to conceal, IWB, with a cover garment. It's a bit heavy, but with a good holster and belt, not bad...probably my favorite all-around handgun. I have never felt the need to do any further customizing.










This XD45 Service model is the handgun I would want, if I believed I was going to have to fight, and didn't have any sort of long gun available. I have it nearby, always, either in a Maxpedition Fat Boy bag in my truck, or stuck in my waistband, without a holster. The Clip-Draw attachment makes it easy to carry this way, and the grip safety eases my mind about negligent discharge.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like to carry my XDm more than my 1911.

It's a personal choice, not a right or wrong.

I suggest you shoot them both and believe me one will feel better to you - that's what you should buy.

:smt1099


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

I like the 1911, esp. Colt New Agent/ Defender/Officer Model and Detonics Combat Master


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

As was mentioned before its really personal chioce. Get what YOU want. 

That being said, MY choice is a 1911


----------

